# Multiple external editors



## Sodapop (Jul 24, 2015)

Have Lightroom CC. Can use Photoshop CC and the Nik group as external editors, easy transition. Does not seem to be an option in preferences external editing to add more, only is to replace one of the two presently there. I don't want to do that. Is there any way to add more programs (already present on C drive) or do we just live with the two options?
Thanks

soda  

Windows 8.1 OS


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 25, 2015)

In Preferences, External Editing Tab, Additional External Editor-
Click on [CHOOSE]
Search your 'Program Files' or 'Program Files (x86)' for any editing program installed. eg. Paint.net, Photoscape, Artrage, Nik (in Google folder), etc.
Find and choose the '.exe' file that runs the wanted program.
Set up the file options for the the image to send to the external editor.
Click the 'Preset' window drop-down arrow and choose 'Save Current Settings as New Preset'  with a name to identify the program.

I have added all the Nik programs as External Editors-


----------



## Sodapop (Jul 25, 2015)

I have Photoshop as my default external. Under additional I have the Nik collection. I don't want to replace that with another external editor I want to add another. It looks like if I pick another program from the choose option it will replace the Nik.

So it looks like there is not an unlimited number of external editors. Where am I going wrong?



I-See-Light said:


> In Preferences, External Editing Tab, Additional External Editor-
> Click on [CHOOSE]
> Search your 'Program Files' or 'Program Files (x86)' for any editing program installed. eg. Paint.net, Photoscape, Artrage, Nik (in Google folder), etc.
> Find and choose the '.exe' file that runs the wanted program.
> ...


----------



## Rob_Cullen (Jul 25, 2015)

No, it doesn't replace, as long as you immediately make the Preset selection to 'Save Current Settings as New Preset'.

eg. I just did a [Choose] for FotoSketcher and the name 'Nik Viveza 2015" was still in the Preset: box. But by clicking "Save Current Settings as New Preset" I could save a second copy of FotoSketcher named "FotoSketcher-2" with different options set for the same program. This is very useful if you may want two different settings for the derivative image sent to the external program. (eg. Different- Color Space, File Format, Bit size, Resolution, etc)


----------

